# Just got my all white deer back from the taxidermist!!



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is a pic of my deer I just got back from the taxidermist!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Boy, will that ever be a conversation piece. Very nice!
I got one years ago that was about 1/2 white but that one is really cool.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice and certainly a conversation piece.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks good!!!


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Full body mount is awesome!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man that is beautiful.Awesome mount,& way to go giving that deer the honor deserved.People can now see it for years & years.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

That Looks Great....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is fantastic..Beautiful full body mount...Something to talk about for years to come..An albino at that...JIM....CL....:!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

congrats! It looks great!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks great, mind me asking how much for a full body mount?


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats a good looking mount


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congratulations again!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ezbite said:


> looks great, mind me asking how much for a full body mount?



I don't know what the white one cost, but a buddy of mine had a big buck full body mount done for about $1500.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your response.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

$1500 is what he charges for full body mounts on deer


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Swwweeett, really looks nice..


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

Did your taxidermist drop the hide in bleach!?!

Just kidding, very nice albino!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Now that is really cool!!! I think Id mess my pants if I saw one of those in my bow range. Ive seen squirrels and rabbits in the woods like that, but never a deer. I dont know what I would be most proud of, either what you have or a trophy buck? Im sitting here trying to imagine if both, your deer and a big buck happen to stand in front of me simultaneously for just a brief moment, I dont think I would be able to get a shot off successfully at either one of them because of my heart just wouldnt take it. Great accomplishment to you sir and Im sure youll entertain many in your future with your story. Way to go in preserving as much as you can of that very day you harvested that beautiful deer! Life Time Deer! Great Job!


----------



## BuckHunter10 (Jan 16, 2007)

that is an awesome mount congrats looks great


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

she looks great!!!!!!


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

AWESOME! Great way to honor a great hunt and a once in a lifetime animal!
Okay, I will be the first to ask: Let us know how your season goes next year..... 

Congrats,
Capt. Tony

www.reelthrillcharters.net


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

awesome deer


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Is your taxidermist bloomfields? I was there last week dropping some hides to be tanned and seen a deer almost just like this one in his showroom


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah. He did a good job on it.


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

looks great! your taxidermist got it done fast too!


----------

